

Ex-girlfriend exacts revenge through Google Images - luigi
http://www.seroundtable.com/boyfriend-spammed-12909.html

======
mahmud
A more useful lesson to us is: use http status codes appropriately.

The site took down the photos, but they keep returning 200 for the links, and
saying "image gone" in content. That's not how it's supposed to be.

Please check to see your web-framework and CRM actually respect HTTP, in spec
text and _spirit_.

~~~
zachbeane
Maybe they use Arc, e.g. <http://news.ycombinator.com/nosuchfile>

~~~
pg
It's not Arc that does that, it's the http server written in it. As you
already knew.

~~~
zachbeane
Why wasn't it called "The http server written in Arc challenge" at
<http://www.paulgraham.com/arcchallenge.html>?

~~~
mahmud
It's common, though not acceptable, to conflate language with supporting
tools/libraries, sometimes even the OS? It's very hard to draw the distinction
when the language is not standardized, and/or heavily used (as language
implementors are also its consumers.)

It should be a good exercise to take the public StackOverflow data and see how
many "Rails" problems are actually Ruby, httpd, db, OS, or wetware problems.

------
kgtm
It could have been a better read. It doesn't actually tell if the girl in
question used SEO/blackhat techniques to rank his name. My feeling is that it
was not an act of gaming the image SERPs, it was merely a byproduct of
MemeGenerator's SEO optimization.

~~~
klbarry
She just used the Meme's sites optimization, but she named her pictures
correctly and etc.

------
vlaube
The article makes it sound like she is some kind of genius but using
<http://www.memegenerator.net/> is not rocked science. Pretty clever though.

------
elvirs
with all the publicity he will get more girls now :)

------
Jun8
I am flabbergasted by the tech savvy of the ex-girlfriend (of course) but also
of the mom who immediately knew to contact webmasters to have the image
removed from their servers and also to hit it from the copyright angle, too (a
law professor perhaps?). However, I don't quite get it when she declares "My
minor son's ex-girlfriend took a copyrighted picture of him (we own
copyright)", the article mentions it was a professionally taken photo, so the
photographer (or studio) owns the copyright in this case.

"Hell hat no fury" is very old, but the girl's revenge is so cool!

~~~
qjz
Rights of ownership can be transferred to anyone, even girls.

~~~
Jun8
I've never seen professional studios transfer copyright to people. That's why
none of the photo services in Walmart, Walgreens, etc. will make a copy of a
photo that was taken professionally.

~~~
true_religion
She might have a right to noncommercial distribution.

It's not uncommon to give that for childrens' photographs and "glamor shots"
that you get at the mall. This way people can make copies for their own
private use, without worrying about breaking the law and the photographer will
still get paid if say the boys photo ends up on the nightly news.

~~~
Jun8
Exactly; in fact that's how all the studio shots I had before worked. That
does _not_ mean that you have the copyright, though, the photographer/studio
can still use the photo in ways they see fit and sell it.

~~~
raganwald
The fact that the photo studio owns the copyright doesn't mean that they can
use the photo is ways they see fit and/or sell it. Copyright is a sword, not a
shield: With copyright they can prevent the use of the image as they see fit.

The right to use an image or likeness of a person as they see fit is conveyed
by the model waiver. When you sit for a private, personal portrait session
that you pay for, the waiver you sign shouldn't assign all rights to your
likeness to the studio.

On the other hand, if you are paid to model something, the waiver you sign
probably does give the photog all rights to those images in perpetuity.

But even then there are limitations. Most jurisdictions won't allow an implied
endorsement unless the picture was specifically taken for that purpose. For
example, if a young model sits for a stock picture which depicts him sitting
in an Aeron chair and he later becomes a famous programmer, Aeron cannot buy
that picture from the photographer and run an ad saying "Bill Gates loves
Aeron Chairs!"

------
lwhi
The guy featured in this photo looks suspiciously like the actor used in this
Motorola Super Bowl advert preview[1].

Just a coincidence, or part of a viral campaign?

[1] [http://www.edibleapple.com/motorola-teases-super-bowl-
xoom-a...](http://www.edibleapple.com/motorola-teases-super-bowl-xoom-ad-
paints-apple-users-as-drones/)

------
hebejebelus
This is almost entirely off-topic, but wow, I'm stunned by the massive amounts
of (what looks to be) misogyny going on there. Now, I may be skewed by the
fact that if my girlfriend had done that, I would have married her on the spot
(don't worry ladies, I'm joking), but virtually every comment, and the article
itself, call her a crazy bitch and the like. What if the guy in question had
broken up with her after, say, getting her pregnant? Surely that'd be a
deserved punishment.

Furthermore, there are how many porn websites regarding, basically
evangelising "revenge" on ex-girlfriends?

Anyway, that's enough of a "Someone is WRONG on the internet" speech on an
unrelated article. Kudos to the girl for doing that, I guess. I certainly
wouldn't have thought of it.

------
jgilliam
The mom actually responded to this completely wrong as it's now become an
internet meme. She should have flooded the web with other pictures of him to
drown out the embarrassing ones.

------
tyng
I'd be pretty touched if my gf does something like this for me - only if they
were all good messages.

------
maeon3
Sane, Pretty, Smart. So hard to find all three in a woman these days. People
who do crap like this have to be handled with care, engage them and it can
lead to murder.

Gavin De Becker spent his entire career (30 years ) dealing with this kind of
thing, protecting clients/celebrities from all kinds of psychos. "The Gift of
Fear".
[https://www.gavindebecker.com/resources/books_by_gavin_de_be...](https://www.gavindebecker.com/resources/books_by_gavin_de_becker_and_other_books/)

~~~
luigi
Sane, Handsome, Smart. So hard to find all three in a man these days.

